# Closed Captioning on vip722???



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

I was all set to go for the new vip722 for the new HD tv, when I saw all the posts about problems with the closed captioning on the HD locals for the 622. Have any of those problems been resolved with the 722? I am hearing impaired and really depend on the captioning. If the problems are still unresolved, might it work to use an OTA antenna input to the dvr for HD locals instead? I am in the Wash. DC area. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm not aware of any closed captioning problems with that particular receiver but if there are any using the HDOTA isn't going to help it much... the closed captioning would be the same no matter what input you're using... if you have trouble run the closed captions from your television set instead of the dish receiver.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> I'm not aware of any closed captioning problems with that particular receiver but if there are any using the HDOTA isn't going to help it much... the closed captioning would be the same no matter what input you're using... if you have trouble run the closed captions from your television set instead of the dish receiver.


You have to set the receiver in the case of the 722 - CC data is not trasnmitted over HDMI...

I thought that most, if not all of the CC issues were fixed in the latest software release but I could be wrong on that as I am not a CC user. Someone I'm sure will chime in on this.


----------



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

I was basing my concern over the many comments in another thread. I see I am unable to post a URL for it until I have made 5 post (new user) but you can find it by looking under the Sticky Thread "622 Tips and Useful Info." Look down the list on that page for the link to "Captioning Problems."

The comments go back to more than a year ago and as recently as early August of this year reporting problems with captions on the 622. I called Dish about this yesterday and the tech person was reluctant to say the problems had been resolved, and would only say they had not yet had any reports of problems with the 722, although it has not been out long enough to tell. 

From what I gathered from the other thread is that captions are usually fine on TV2 which is SD, but TV1 in HD has all kinds of captioning issues, especially with HD locals. The gist of what I read is that the captioning on TV1 is controlled by the 622 (not the TV) and even when properly set on the 622, people were missing captions on HD locals most if not all of the time. Seems there are issues with the receiver processing captioning info in MPEG4 HD that had not been resolved despite many complaints to Dish.

In researching the problem I came across a recently posted page from the FCC (6/6/07 -- sorry, again, not allowed to post the URL) soliciting reports of problems with captioning with HD from satellite and cable companies so apparently this is a pretty pervasive problem (and a matter of legal concern, since it is the law to provide captioning).

Seems there are no problems with HD OTA captions, just problems with data coming through various HD receivers. Anyway, my old SD TV just died so I'm stuck doing something now vs. waiting for the clouds to clear, but it would be very disappointing to get an expensive new HDTV and sign up for HD service only to learn that I will still be watching SD locals if I want to understand what is going on! If anyone with a new 722 has any experience in this regard I would appreciate hearing from you!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Help a dummy out. I can't even figure out how to turn on CC on the 622/722.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Help a dummy out. I can't even figure out how to turn on CC on the 622/722.


Under prefences in menu - one of the first options.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

menu - 8 - 8 - 1 is the button sequnce to turn CC on or off.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

dschneider said:


> I was all set to go for the new vip722 for the new HD tv, when I saw all the posts about problems with the closed captioning on the HD locals for the 622. Have any of those problems been resolved with the 722? I am hearing impaired and really depend on the captioning. If the problems are still unresolved, might it work to use an OTA antenna input to the dvr for HD locals instead? I am in the Wash. DC area. Thanks for any advice.


dschneider,

Welcome to DBSTALK. You have come to the right place. In a nutshell, if you are going to buy an HDTV I would not hesitate on the 622/722 (Both on the same software). I'm in the same boat as you as far as being hearing impaired and in need of CC to fully enjoy programming. While the 622 does have its problems with CC, I personally do not consider them to be deal breakers. If I had to weigh all of the negatives concerning the CC bugs vs. the overall enjoyment derived from owning the 622 I consider it a minor inconvenience at this point. I also get the Wash DC. Dish HD locals. Here's the deal as of today. Dish HD Locals NBC, ABC, & CBS all have working CC support. Fox does not. The good news is that if you hook up an OTA antenna and pull Fox 5 OTAHD out of DC (Digital Channel# 36) it does have CC support. With the right antenna you should also be able to pull the Baltimore OTAHD Networks. This gives you another backup option. As a last resort you could always split your OTA feed and run one to the HDTV tuner. This would give you a third option, though without DVR capability. Another great option the 622 has is the CC display adjustments. At this point there are some bugs to be worked out, but this option allows you to display CC in such a way as to be less intrusive and more viewer friendly. You can set the CC up to display similar to the way you see it in a DVD movie. No black background, just the lettering which can be displayed in different fonts, sizes and colors. Like I said this option is a little buggy at this point, but I have found some settings which work pretty good. The other major CC bug which is a problem for me is the CC sync. On some channels and shows the CC is not in sync with the audio when decoded by the 622/722. With the help of some of the good people here at DBSTALK, I have been working with the Dish engineers to resolve these CC problems. From what they tell me fixes are being worked on. 
If you do decide to spring for a 622, and need some help with the CC settings or OTA antenna help I could probably give you some good advise. Send me a PM. 
How close to DC are you? Just wondering what your OTA reception would look like. As a side note on OTA, both DC and Baltimore networks have strong digital transmitters as far as output goes. Good Luck.


----------

